# Give Antoine Walker a chance



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I have read a lot of quotes on this board and while everything has been pretty positive so far I hope you all give Antoine a chance to learn your teams offense and don't start throwing him to the wolves at the first sign of trouble.

I don't know anything about the Mavericks. I have only seen them a few times. What I have heard is they don't play defense and score a lot of points.
Antoine doesn't get a lot of credit for his defense. He can get into any players head and make them make crazy. I think he is a pretty good defender but never got a chance to show what he really could do under the way the Celtics run their team.

He has a great basketball mind and when given some time will easily mold to your teams way of doing things.
Just give him a chance.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm sure alot of people won't have a problem with giving an All-Star a chance.

-Petey


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Umm*

Really? He was a 3 time All Star here in Boston and NO ONE ever gave him a chance.








> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I'm sure alot of people won't have a problem with giving an All-Star a chance.
> 
> -Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Umm*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Really? He was a 3 time All Star here in Boston and NO ONE ever gave him a chance.


The Mavs fans will eventually warm up to Walker, if he gets to stay. 

They'll find he is a marvelous team defender, covering the weak side many, many times. He rotates with the best of them. 

On offense, he can pass the rock as well as any guard and KNOWS when and where to pass the ball. He has great vision and<b> is as unselfish as they come: Meaning, he'll take the big shot when nobody else will, BUT will pass to a more open player first!</b>

BTW, welcome to the Mavs forum, ThereisnoIinteam3, and come by when you can to see how Walker is doing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Umm*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Really? He was a 3 time All Star here in Boston and NO ONE ever gave him a chance.


He spent how many seasons in Boston? Of course he got a chance. He got plenty of them. With and without a co-superstar (Pierce).

-Petey


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

You have no clue what you are talking about.
I live in this town. Antoine has never received a chance. Not once.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> You have no clue what you are talking about.
> I live in this town. Antoine has never received a chance. Not once.


Honestly how long has he been in town (Boston)? How long has he been allowed to camp outside and play "his" game when people bark at him to stay under/near the basket? I may not be in Boston... but I'd think guys whom are shipped out their rookie year didn't get a chance (Welsch). A guy whom didn't get major minutes didn't get a chance (T-Mac in Toronto). A guy whom played only a season or 2 max with a team didn't get a chance (Raef).

-Petey


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

trust don nelson to mess things up, by decenmber he shouldve already decided who would start (toine or jamison) or would he put all allstars on the floor.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> trust don nelson to mess things up, by decenmber he shouldve already decided who would start (toine or jamison) or would he put all allstars on the floor.


bwahahaha. man you need to go to whatever forum of the team you're a fan of cause don nelson is the reason why the mavs are so good. He gambled on nash and dirk and developed them even when no one else had faith in their skills. He traded for finley. He built this team. He turned the mavs around with his coaching. The mavs have won 50 games in the past 3 seasons and you're acting like they have been a lottery team


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I was a person who said the Celtic would be a better team without Antione Walker. Now I have the chance to either be proven right or be proven wrong. Walker is an okay 3 point shooter but he justs shoots way too many of them, atleast he did when he was with the Celtics. Walker was also forced to play the PF position, but his game is definitly better suited for the 3. I think Walker will be fine in Dallas aslong as he is not shooting 8 threes a game and lets all the other players have equal time with the ball. In Boston he didn't give equal time to his teammates with the ball. I feel Walker's assists were high because he had the ball in his hands all the time, just like Andre Miller had the ball all the time in Cleveland and was able to lead the league in assists.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> trust don nelson to mess things up, by decenmber he shouldve already decided who would start (toine or jamison) or would he put all allstars on the floor.


I REALLY don't see where you're going with this. Nellie is known for turning teams around, which he has proven with Golden State and Dallas. I'm sorry, but Nellie is the best GM in the league. Look at what happened with Dallas in the past five years and prove to me that another GM made a bigger change in a team.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm about as big a Walker fan as your gonna get, and although I'm sad to see him leave the Celts, I think that if Don plays his cards right, and uses all of his all-stars and the rest of his cast right, the Mavs will win it all this year. I agree with everyone who says that Walker will improve the Mavs defence, and although they don't really need improvement on the offensive end, he will give them an entirely different look because he is so versatile. 'Toine gets a lot of criticism for many things, and with that people forget that he is a 3-time all-star, and had (along with pierce) brought the celtics back to respectability and into the playoffs. Mavs fans, consider yourselves lucky.
peace


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I'm about as big a Walker fan as your gonna get, and although I'm sad to see him leave the Celts, I think that if Don plays his cards right, and uses all of his all-stars and the rest of his cast right, the Mavs will win it all this year. I agree with everyone who says that Walker will improve the Mavs defence, and although they don't really need improvement on the offensive end, he will give them an entirely different look because he is so versatile. 'Toine gets a lot of criticism for many things, and with that people forget that he is a 3-time all-star, and had (along with pierce) brought the celtics back to respectability and into the playoffs. <b>Mavs fans, consider yourselves lucky.</b>peace


I know I'll enjoy watching Walker in blue - but it'll seem strange not to see him in green. And be sure to visit this forum as well as the Celtic forum, like I try to do!


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I know I'll enjoy watching Walker in blue - but it'll seem strange not to see him in green. And be sure to visit this forum as well as the Celtic forum, like I try to do!


oh you can bet i'll be checkin' this forum on the regular. I wanna make sure people are treatin' Employee #8 right.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

When I was laying in bed watching the Bottum Line on ESPN2 and this went across the screen...Leys just say Ive never woken up quicker in my life. I was PISSED! Then after thinking about it, This has to be one of the biggest steals in years. Its not like LaFoulz was doing anything for us.

Nash-Best-Delk
Finley-Delk-Howard
Dirk-Jamison-Najera
Walker-Jamison-Dirk-Fortson-Najera
Fortson-Bradley-Dirk


There is nothing negative you can honestly say about this squad. Defense is not gonna be as big as an isuue is everyone lets on and Rebounding is way better with this line up.

I said it once and Ill say it again:

WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> When I was laying in bed watching the Bottum Line on ESPN2 and this went across the screen...Leys just say Ive never woken up quicker in my life. I was PISSED! Then after thinking about it, This has to be one of the biggest steals in years. Its not like LaFoulz was doing anything for us.
> 
> Nash-Best-Delk
> ...


Man - that would be soooooo nice, as Mavericks, world champions has a nice ring to it.

BTW, Walker is great at rotations on defense, as is Delk. I think with Fortson and these 2 new guys, the mavs have a legit chance at that trophy.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> I have read a lot of quotes on this board and while everything has been pretty positive so far I hope you all give Antoine a chance to learn your teams offense and don't start throwing him to the wolves at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Mavericks. I have only seen them a few times. What I have heard is they don't play defense and score a lot of points.
> ...


I think us Mavs fans will welcome him with open arms. To me he is last peice of the Championship puzzle.


----------

